# More pillows :D



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

more fun pillowcases made for a client :laughing5:

summertime with chihuahuas in there









cihuahuas <3


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Loving the pillow cases! My favourite picture is the donut chi how sweet


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Loving the pillow cases! My favourite picture is the donut chi how sweet


hehe hey me too!!  thank you!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The first one is def my fave. Those pics are too funny!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The first one is def my fave. Those pics are too funny!


rofl gotta love food and pups! hehehe :toothy8:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> rofl gotta love food and pups! hehehe :toothy8:



Oh donuts are my worst enemy! Love them to pieces but I've been in a no salt/sugar diet for a while. With the exception of special occasions of course. It's been rough lol. But I'm working out 5-6 days a week and lost 4 of the 7-8 lbs I wanted to lose. Just in time to get fat again this winter lol 😂😂


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh donuts are my worst enemy! Love them to pieces but I've been in a no salt/sugar diet for a while. With the exception of special occasions of course. It's been rough lol. But I'm working out 5-6 days a week and lost 4 of the 7-8 lbs I wanted to lose. Just in time to get fat again this winter lol 😂😂


hahahahaha!!!! thanksgivin! ROFL! omg....i wouldn't be able to do that kind of diet. i have to have my sugar and some salt in my meals


----------

